# Need more info of jet testing sites in Germany!



## P38 Pilot (Jun 21, 2005)

I would like to know where a lot of the me262 and me163 komet jets were tested! I would love too know. I have been having trouble finding this topic on the internet so i came here to find out.


----------



## me262 (Jun 21, 2005)

the first me 262 were tested on augsbutg, this was me 262 V1 PC+UA wk/nr 262 000001 and flown by Fritz Wendel from 18/4/41 to 4/10/42, the me 262 V2 PC+UB wk.nr 262 000002, the second prototype flew on 1 october 1942 at lechfeld, this plane crashe on april 18 1943 killing the test pilot, Wilhem Ostertag.
the me 262 V# PC+UC wk.nr 262 000003, first tested on Leiphein since the test needed a tarmac runway, but it was also tested in Lechfeld


----------



## me262 (Jun 21, 2005)

Lechfeld is considered the birthplace of the me262, due all the testings that was done there


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

and i love the way that poll's so related to the topic


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow thanks for the info guys. This topic was always on my mind!  

But does anyone know where the first ME163 was tested?  

(Oh and Lancaster kicks ass, ill change the poll if u like!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2005)

no i'm not compalining, just commenting........


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 24, 2005)

But does anyone know where the first ME163 was tested? 

The first Me 163 Komet with factory code letters KE+SW was completed except for its rocket motor at lechfeld in March 1941 and was at once put through a programme of trials as a glider towed aloft by a Bf 110. The Me 163 pilot was Heini Dittmar. apparently it was such a good glider that it constantly refused to land and invariably almost went off the far side of the airfield!

The maiden flight under power took place at Karlshagen (the test airfield at peenemunde) on 13 August 1941 and although Dittmar didnt intend to reach high speeds he was informed that the level speed as measured by ground instruments was over 497 Mph (800km/h) - not bad for a first powered flight!

Taken from illustrated encyclopaedia of Aircraft No 139 8)


----------



## me262 (Jun 24, 2005)

according to the book: top secret bird the luftwaffe's me 163 by wolfgang spate , the maiden flght was on aug 10 not 13


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 27, 2005)

I've only gone by whats been written in the Aircraft encyclopaedia, its all the info that i have on the Me 163 Komet!


----------



## delcyros (Jun 28, 2005)

later testes have been conducted at Bad Zwischenhahn in northwestern Germany for the Me-163 program (Ekdo-16)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

The funny thing is Germany really is not that big, take it from me and delcyros. Being how Germany is so small how in the hell did they test there planes at that time without them not getting noticed by US or British aircrews over Germany. I know the larger raids did not start until 1944 but damn you would have thought that someone would have seen somehting and made some kind of report.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 7, 2005)

Not if the tests were short and in areas the Allies considered of little importance to the German industry. Germany isn't that small - it's the biggest nation in Europe - isn't it? 

I don't consider Russia European, by the way. I, personally, put the border on Russia's border and Turkey's border - Turkey is definately not in Europe. And I don't care about Constantinople - once Turkey renamed it - it left Europe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes but it still is only about the size of Illinois in the US.


----------

